

The Swiss Army Knife of Software and Why It’s a Horrible Approach - bleachtree
http://blog.sqwiggle.com/post/50105504767/the-swiss-army-knife-of-software-and-why-its-a

======
lifeguard
I had to skim the article to ensure this wasn't a cheap shot at Perl!

